# dcc sound on a dc layout



## bob from pdx (Mar 18, 2014)

hello all, First i am a new at model railroad ho as i am planning it out. I have bought 2 loco,s
both are dcc, and am wondering if i can run them on dc? I also understand from another site
you can run the sound decoder as well. I have spent many hours on this forum and have a lot of respect for u gentlemen as the advice you have given. thanks for all the help.:appl:
Bob from Portland Oregon


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Though most if not all newer decoders allow running on DC,you would enjoy your locos much more on DCC.Being able to control them independently and adjust performances to suit your taste is a big feature of DCC,wich you can't do on DC.The difference between DC and DCC shows even more with sound decoders.

If you don't already have a DC setup,I suggest you save a little longer and get a good DCC starter set right away.If you do,don't worry and try your locos.If they don't have the DC feature activated,the decoders won't be damaged...locos will simply not go.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Jake says, DCC is the way to go and
you are on the way.

I am wondering why you would want to run
new DCC locos on DC since you say you are
new to modelling. If you already have an
investment in DC power packs it becomes more clear.

Don


----------



## bob from pdx (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello, brakeman jake and don r, first thanks for the reply. Don i have followed u for a long time and wanted to make it short, new to forums, i have 2 loco,s good buy, i think, Do not have any track but a tyco transformer i have. tested at local hs works on dcc and dc, both set for 
able to run on dc. A few months ago Don R gave me the directions for a track short tester i built it. my room size is L shape so 7x7 and 11x4. i am not a carpenter i will get help on that..
electrician by trade. 12500 volts and lower. good dc knowledge. I ALWAYS LEARN FROM OTHERS THO. I will get a digitrak ? not sure of which model. As u see i'm going slow to at this to not make alot of mistakes.I hope i can rely on everyones help. i have many questions I hope just by looking i can find the answers from all u folks on here. I saw a vid. from UK on dc with sound NOW u know the reason for ?'s Thanks in advance 73's Bob ps forgive me if i sound short as thats not me


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob

You know I'm a big pusher for DCC. There is simply no comparison
for what you can do with it and can't using DC.

Hang onto that Tyco power pack. It'll come in handy to power lights, turnouts
and other accessories. With it you have both AC and voltage adjustable
DC to work with.

Digitrax seems to be the most popular DCC controller. You can get
a starter set and expand as your roster grows.

Don


----------

